# Dinner time



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Sawyer likes to get right into his bowl when he eats. Meaning I'm constantly changing his food because he poops in it. 


















I think he's starting to get annoyed here. 









I'm not quite sure why he has those random out-of-place feathers on his wing.









And sitting on the monitor while I play games. Hehe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He looks so cute sitting in the bowl! Mine like to do that sometimes- no pooping though..hehe- maybe in that pic he needed to preen- it looks like they're just moved over a bit. Very nice tiel!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My tiels' dishes are too small for them to sit in, but the budgies do it.  Maybe food tastes better if you're sitting it (any one care to test that, lol). He's a real cutie!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pic's we must have the same cage my bowl looks exactly the same but mine haven't tried to sit in it yet


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was gonna say that's the same bowl and color of my cage too!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

slush likes to sit in her to. I had to change my dishes over because she was getting nesty with them to.


----------

